# Any Classical composer that look like deprofundis, any look alike?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*I beleive in the evil twin mytho of germany , your evil twin somewhere on the planet, he most be muscular skinny bald ,wear a thin ''clarck gable'' mustache be no more than 5''7 inch in height, have chestnuts eyes, wear a little black hat and jewelery in silver.Common we are billions so, i most have a clone somewhere among classical composer
any classical composer could be me in appearance only or even similar behavioral, moody, friendly, eclectic taste, elegant, passionated.
*
So do i have a clone among Franco-flemish composers or italian late renaissance, i dont look that french even if french ancestory is negligable in my familly tree, not that it bother me or anything 
,and i dont feel bitterness for em since my last neighbor move, the problem was probably they were jerks and not the fact they were French so end of the story.

Hail the great French of this world

Tristan Murail

Josquin Desprez

Olivier messiaen

Noel Akchoté

I have several renaissance era french harpsicord classical composers and love French Chanson genra, that lead me to other language for Chanson genra like dutch hmm, i love Jacob Obrecht Chansons album whit sweet instrumental, dutch is so melodic language and poetic, i can't wait for this brabant released of Jacob Obrecht in december my christmas present most defenetly.

sans rancunne les français, have a nice day everyones, when there is the sun in the sky there alway joy nearby.

:tiphat:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Mark-Anthony Turnage?


----------

